# Pike lakes in ohio?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Are there any good pike lakes in ohio or just across the boarder in michigan?


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

Mosquito is loaded with them.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=197425
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=163369
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=154648
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=150283

I did an advanced search on this forum for threads with the word 'pike' in the title. Some good reference material buried within. I only looked back a couple years.


----------



## melissakasterman (Aug 27, 2010)

I have heard, but never seen, and according to here http://www.gofishohio.com/lakemaps/gfoBucyrusRes.php there are northerns in Bucyrus Reservoir #1


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

The Detroit River has pike. Many of the Irish Hills lakes have pike, and decent numbers too.


----------



## Baker (May 29, 2011)

Piedmont lake in harrison county this fish was caught there Saturday 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

